# Baby Ruffle Blanket



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I found this baby ruffle blanket pattern a couple of week's ago on KP and really wanted to make it...and I just finished it this morning. The blanket turned out really nice...the photo doesn't do it justice. 

Cast on 100 to 125 stitches (this determines the width) on #5 needles. 
Knit 10 rows.

Switch to size 15 needles. 
Knit 10 rows.

Alternate needle size every 10 rows until desired length.

Make sure to finish with 10 rows on the #5 needles.

Cast off and weave in the start and finish threads.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice - I really like it and That's what I'll knit for our next granddaughter due in December. Easy, but pretty - and no holes! (issue with parnts these days) Gotta get to Michael's or Joanne's for the size 15 needles. Got the 20% off entire purchase printed out and ready from Michaels.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Neeterbug..that is lovely and sooo different! Love it! Thanks so much for the instructions. It would also make a beautiful shawl or lapghan. May have to start that one today...thank you sooo much. You help to make KP great! Hildy :thumbup:


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you,it is adorable


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

Your baby blanket is lovely. I missed the pattern on K.P.

Am I able to get the pattern please,would really like to

make it.

Many Thanks....Joan from Nova Scotia,Canada :lol:


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing. The pattern could be used for shawls and scarves as well. Jackie


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hi Joan...

The baby blanket is very easy to make with a very simple pattern...I do recommend it to beginners and also experience knitters.

I wish I knew the name of the person who originally posted the pattern so I could give her credit and a big thank you for posting it.

Here is the pattern that I got from a topic on here...:

Cast on 100 to 125 stitches (this determines the width) on #5 needles. 
Knit 10 rows.

Switch to size 15 needles. 
Knit 10 rows.

Alternate needle size every 10 rows until desired length.

Make sure to finish with 10 rows on the #5 needles.

Cast off and weave in the start and finish threads.



nowlin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your baby blanket is lovely. I missed the pattern on K.P.
> 
> ...


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello Neeterbug,

Thank you for your quick reply. I have 2 more questions....

The number for the needles you gave ....is that the

American size and approximately how much yarn?

 Many Thanks.....Joan from Nova Scotia,Canada


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much. I missed the original posting as well and that is a really easy knit for such a great look.


Nowlin - that is the American size needle. Can't help on the yarn amount but it should take about the same as any average baby blanket pattern,


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have saved this in my favourites and intend to knit it in the near future. Thank you for showing the picture.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hi Joan...

When I made this baby blanket, for some reason I decided to use a double strand of yarn which made the blanket very heavy...I used two balls of "Pound of Love" (total of 2,040 yards). I don't know how much yarn it will take using a single strand of yarn (which I will definitely use the next time)...I would think only one ball of "Pound of Love" (1,020 yards) but am not sure.
I'm not experienced enough to figure out how much yarn it takes to make something...usually, I guess and just knit until I run out of yarn; or, I have to buy more to finish... and if I don't use the new yarn...you can never have too much yarn!!! LOL

As for the needles, they are US sizes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the pattern and it is so simple even a beginner like me shouldn't have too much trouble with it. Thanks for the post and yours is beautiful!


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I was looking for patterns last night for a cute, but easy knitted baby blanket. I think this is it!
Thanks!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this blanket, thank you sharing it with us all.
Would you mind telling me what kind of wool you used, as I would love to knit this.
As I live in Australia will have to work out ply.
Thank you once again,I just love this site.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice and different than the usual baby blanket. Would make a great afghan also. Good work!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

What size did this end up being. I really love it.
I made a blanket for my bosses sister when she had her son, she wants a bigger one when he outgrows the first one, I think this will be a perfect pattern for him


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I have so wondered how that pattern would look. Thanks so much for re-posting the pattern and showing the end results. I will make one for sure now.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the blanket. What you did was the congo pattern when you use two different needle sizes. I heard that this was popular in the 60's or 70's. I copy and paste the instruction for future projects. Thank for the instructions.

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I read that pattern and couldn't imagine how it would turn out. It looks great!! How many stitches did you cast on? It looks like the perfect size!! Nancy


----------



## katminder (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm starting it today! My daughter in the Pacific Northwest is expecting and wanted to make a blanket for her new daughter. She got frustrated and viola`! the yarn arrived yesterday in the mail for me  This would be easy and quick for a return mailing! Won't she be thrilled! Great starter blankie and I'll send the pattern with it so she can do another for herself. Thanks so much!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just lovely baby blanket..love your color choice.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so cool i love it thanks you so much cant wait to start it this week!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely and delightful pattern Thanks


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

Ooooo, love the blanket. I am wondering if using the double strand kept it from being too "holey" when using the size 15 needles...guess I will have to try the single strand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning Valjean...

I used Lion Brand Yarn "Pound of Love." Label states:

Super Soft 4 ply knitting worsted weight
100% Premium Acrylic
16 ozs, 454 gms - 1020 yds, 932 mtrs
Machine Washable & Dryable

Hope this info helps. The Pound of Love worked great for this pattern.



Valjean said:


> I love this blanket, thank you sharing it with us all.
> Would you mind telling me what kind of wool you used, as I would love to knit this.
> As I live in Australia will have to work out ply.
> Thank you once again,I just love this site.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

And a good morning scotslass

When I ran out of yarn the blanket measured 36" wide x 30" long. I was worried that the blanket wasn't long enough, but after checking other patterns it was in the norm. I really didn't want to buy more yarn just for a couple of inches. I made sure that I ended the blanket using the size 5 needles with 10 rows.

Hope the info is helpful.



scotslass said:


> What size did this end up being. I really love it.
> I made a blanket for my bosses sister when she had her son, she wants a bigger one when he outgrows the first one, I think this will be a perfect pattern for him


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like the texture knitting with two different sizes of needles gives this blanket. I may have to give it a try. Nice job, Neeterbug!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning Nancy...

I casted on 150 stitches...but, I knit super tight so I wanted to make sure that it would be wide enough.

I guess I could have answered all the questions with just one reply...but, I like to answer each question separately...



aquarius21152 said:


> I read that pattern and couldn't imagine how it would turn out. It looks great!! How many stitches did you cast on? It looks like the perfect size!! Nancy


 :lol:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

It only took me two weeks to make this baby blanket...but, it is really hot in Phoenix right now (was 106° yesterday) so I spent a lot of indoor time knitting. I hope your daughter enjoys the baby blanket.



katminder said:


> I'm starting it today! My daughter in the Pacific Northwest is expecting and wanted to make a blanket for her new daughter. She got frustrated and viola`! the yarn arrived yesterday in the mail for me  This would be easy and quick for a return mailing! Won't she be thrilled! Great starter blankie and I'll send the pattern with it so she can do another for herself. Thanks so much!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. So simple and so pretty.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

What a lovely blanket! And thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonderful baby blanket! Thank you for sharing the pattern, I am going to use it.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

That's wonderful! 
I made that one too, found a dropped stitch when I hand washed it, tried to fix it, made a mess! I ripped the whole thing out! 

:lol:


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

Gotta start this one soon! Love it. Thanks for getting us 'in the groove'!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

How much yarn do you need and what type please?


----------



## mollypolly (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you tell me what thickness of yarn you used ? I am in the uk and would love to knit this it is beautiful. Thanks


----------



## janie2915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty...what was your finished size?


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow--very pretty and so clever and easy. I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried using this approach with crocheting. It seems like it would work--starting with a very thin crochet hook and switching off to a fatter one. I would be ok knitting this because it's pretty basic, but I like that crocheting allows you to go as wide as you want. I will give it a try, but just wondered if anyone else has already done this.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning Hare, Mollypolly, and Janie2915...

I have answered all your questions on page 2. Hope this helps.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

I have this blanket on the needles now. I am using a blue and a mixed color yarn, It is bright and very pretty. I find it easy, but it likes to slide off my needles. Not a problem, but I need to be careful. Maybe I should use circulars. aaahhhhhhhh next time. Will send photo when finished. mlk


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I am going to double the amount of stitches and make a larger blanket for an adult. Love the pattern. Need t have something that is a "no-brainer" to work on sometimes Thanks for the pattern. Yours is lovely


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the answers, I will defintely make this.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok....one more question for you that I didn't see an answer for : ) Did you use straight or circular needles? I don't know that I've seen a size 15 circular...I'm sure my harmony needles don't go up that high. May have to go to Michaels or Hobby Lobby and see if they have one that size. Thanks fo sharing. Looks right up my ally....simple : )


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you use one or two colors of yarn? The size 15 knitting looks like two different colors.



Neeterbug said:


> I found this baby ruffle blanket pattern a couple of week's ago on KP and really wanted to make it...and I just finished it this morning. The blanket turned out really nice...the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Cast on 100 to 125 stitches (this determines the width) on #5 needles.
> Knit 10 rows.
> ...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning SailorRae...

I have the Boye circular needle set that I used. I just changed the needles on the cable.

I don't recommend the Boye set...when you tighten the needles to the cable, sometimes it flares the base of the needle and the yarn catches on the needles when I knit. I'm looking at another set that doesn't screw onto the cable...it locks in...hope to get the set for Christmas.

But I do recommend using a circular needle for this pattern.



SailorRae said:


> Ok....one more question for you that I didn't see an answer for : ) Did you use straight or circular needles? I don't know that I've seen a size 15 circular...I'm sure my harmony needles don't go up that high. May have to go to Michaels or Hobby Lobby and see if they have one that size. Thanks fo sharing. Looks right up my ally....simple : )


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning Chyleens!!

I used only one color..."Pound of Love" pastel blue. 

The next one I make I am planning to make the size 5 rows a different color than the size 15 rows...I think it would turn out very pretty.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very pretty and unusual!


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use with 5 and 15 needles?


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a definite "will try" I am finishing a LARGE crochet baby blanket at the moment----------then this one next. Thanks for sharing the pattern, I must have missed it the first time around-----how could I do that?? God Bless M ^j^


----------



## lynlyn (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it. it is very nice


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

thats a cool idea. and great results. wonder if i can do that with crochet? hummmmmm....


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to give it a try with crocheting. It HAS to work.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I thank you for this pattern. Different! New! Easy! Love this site!


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

I like that idea, too. How do you think it would work out if I used one strand with the size #5 needles and two strands with the #15 needles?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Like many others I missed the original so thanks for posting! This looks great. I can even see this as a possible stash buster. Maybe? Definately I can see it striped. But love it solid. Hmmm...

I've never used Pound of Love. How does it launder and hold up?


----------



## LizaJ (Jul 29, 2011)

I made this blanket using 2 strands of Baby Pound of Love in a size to fit a daybed and my granddaughter loves it. Using 2 strands does make it weightier, however, it is the right size for my 14 yr old granddaughter and it knits a bit faster than 1 strand.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

lovely


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Neeterbug - not only have u posted a beautiful baby blanket, but, u go back and give more details and ideas and I commend u for that. You are a true artist.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes that helps, thank you. You are really wonderful to take time to answer everyone.



Neeterbug said:


> And a good morning scotslass
> 
> When I ran out of yarn the blanket measured 36" wide x 30" long. I was worried that the blanket wasn't long enough, but after checking other patterns it was in the norm. I really didn't want to buy more yarn just for a couple of inches. I made sure that I ended the blanket using the size 5 needles with 10 rows.
> 
> ...


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree, you are kind and thoughtful and I thank you.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a really cute baby blanket and I love the colors. The design is quite unique!


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi netter bug and all.
Just wanted to give you all a heads up . . . .
This is a reall great and simple baby blanket, but it does have a problem. It must be hand washed and dried flat. The technique used: 10 rows large needles, 10 rows small needles . . . Is called "torqueing". Because of this machine washing pulls it all apart and there is just a mass of yarn tangled and balled!! My friend made this for her granddaughter, who got sick and threw up on it. They quickly threw it in the washer on gentle to clean it and ended up with the tangled mess. They took it to reputable yarn shop in the area, who explained thev" torqueing" problem to them. Sooooooo, if you are going to spend your time and money on this, make sure that the recipient of it knows that it must be hand washed and dried flat. Sorry, for the bad news, but better now, than never. If anyone knows differently please post, as it is a great, simple gift, but the washing really makes it kind of a poor choice for a baby gift. :-(


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Neeterbug thank you for your reply much appreciated, I am off to get wool today to make this blanket will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> Hi netter bug and all.
> Just wanted to give you all a heads up . . . .
> This is a reall great and simple baby blanket, but it does have a problem. It must be hand washed and dried flat. The technique used: 10 rows large needles, 10 rows small needles . . . Is called "torqueing". Because of this machine washing pulls it all apart and there is just a mass of yarn tangled and balled!! My friend made this for her granddaughter, who got sick and threw up on it. They quickly threw it in the washer on gentle to clean it and ended up with the tangled mess. They took it to reputable yarn shop in the area, who explained thev" torqueing" problem to them. Sooooooo, if you are going to spend your time and money on this, make sure that the recipient of it knows that it must be hand washed and dried flat. Sorry, for the bad news, but better now, than never. If anyone knows differently please post, as it is a great, simple gift, but the washing really makes it kind of a poor choice for a baby gift. :-(


Thank you for the info, definately something to consider before you make it


----------



## Irish Eyes (Mar 22, 2011)

I love this blankie! It looks like it would knit up pretty quickly, especially with the #15 needles every other pattern. Thanks for sharing it, Neeterbug.

Patty (Irish Eyes)


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Yes, the blanket is beautiful. Fairly new to knitting, I started the blanket, finished the first 10 rows on the Size 5 needles, and then I read the post that the blanket had to be hand washed and laid flat to dry because of a torquing problem. Has anyone finished this project or a similar one where two very different size needles were used, then used the washer/dryer and had the blanket come unraveled and tangled? I would appreciate your comments so I know whether or not to continue. Thanks much.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I have found the origin of this pattern, it is on the Knitting Central site and comes from a yarn store in Florida. I have emailed them and asked if what we have been told regarding the washing of the blanket is true. So watch this space!! hopefully they will respond quickly.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

VERY PRETTY!!!


----------



## Nickolpenny (Jan 19, 2011)

I started this today and didn't have size 15 needles, but had size 13. I am new at this knitting, did use 13, but it so very loose. Wouldn't size 15 make it looser than size 13?


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the way that works up! One I'll have to try!


----------



## conniep (Apr 7, 2011)

you said you used pound of love with 2 strands. Is that what you did with the blanket you posted? what a beautiful job! I must try it. I started a blanket for new grand daughter, ripped it out. Was called baby heart blanket. Thank you so much for sharing. Please let me know about yarn used. - connie


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

I just found this link if you want more info on using one strand.

http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm

The pic is under ruffled baby in yellow-white-blue

This blanket starts and ends with the #15 needle. 
I like Neeterbug's idea of starting and ending with #5.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to WalMart earlier for some groceries, so compared the size 5 and 15 knitting needles they had there to crochet hooks. It looks like size F and P are comparable to those the two knitting needle sizes. This means really small and tight to very large and loose.

I don't know why this would come unraveled unless a particular type of yarn couldn't be washed or the ends weren't secured. I always wash finished items on gentle with cold water and a little vinegar, and have never had a problem with acrylic or cotton yarns.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good afternoon...

On my baby blanket in the photo I used 2 strands of Pound of Love and it made the blanket thick...it is really nice and I really love it, but I think the next one I would like to try it in single strand.



conniep said:


> you said you used pound of love with 2 strands. Is that what you did with the blanket you posted? what a beautiful job! I must try it. I started a blanket for new grand daughter, ripped it out. Was called baby heart blanket. Thank you so much for sharing. Please let me know about yarn used. - connie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Hare for contacting the source as I would be very interested in knowing the results b4 I start this project.

Thanks again from a fellow Californian :-D :-D


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

This blanket is adorable; but the one beneath it looks equally lovely. I'm just sayin...


----------



## Esperanza1 (Jul 23, 2011)

WARNING!
If you are planning to make this blanker and haven't read all the replies, read the comment from cmmiller151 on page 5. Be aware of this person's experience. Here it is: 

"Hi netter bug and all.
Just wanted to give you all a heads up . . . .
This is a real great and simple baby blanket, but it does have a problem. It must be hand washed and dried flat. The technique used: 10 rows large needles, 10 rows small needles . . . Is called "torqueing". Because of this machine washing pulls it all apart and there is just a mass of yarn tangled and balled!! My friend made this for her granddaughter, who got sick and threw up on it. They quickly threw it in the washer on gentle to clean it and ended up with the tangled mess. They took it to reputable yarn shop in the area, who explained the "torqueing" problem to them. Sooooooo, if you are going to spend your time and money on this, make sure that the recipient of it knows that it must be hand washed and dried flat. Sorry, for the bad news, but better now, than never. If anyone knows differently please post, as it is a great, simple gift, but the washing really makes it kind of a poor choice for a baby gift."

Thanks cmmiller151!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

You know, I think I "get this" now. I read it carefully since you were making sure that we knew this. Especially in the rows where small meets large, it gets pulled enough in the washing machine to make it lose its shape and definition. I think I'm going to pass on making this, even though it is lovely.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I LOVE it...thank you for sharing. It's a nice easy pattern with a wonderful result...who-da-thunk-it? Thank you for sharing the pattern. I might give this one a go for the next time I'm to do a baby gift.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I wonder what type of yarn she used to have her baby blanket tear apart, and what speed did she have her washing machine set.

I used 100% acrylic yarn and it seems to be really strong. At another time, I made a baby's blanket out of another yarn (Bernat Baby Boucle) and half way into the blanket the yarn was pulling apart. I had to cut out about 2 yards from the yarn to get to an area that was stable enough that I felt comfortable to finishing the blanket.

Anyway, when I do wash my baby ruffle blanket I will let you know how it washes. I sure hope it will be OK. I would hate to think that I suggested a pattern that will cause problems...

Happy knitting!!!!



Esperanza1 said:


> WARNING!
> If you are planning to make this blanker and haven't read all the replies, read the comment from cmmiller151 on page 5. Be aware of this person's experience. Here it is:
> 
> "Hi netter bug and all.
> ...


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I have heard back from the yarn store and she tells me that they have had no complaints when the blanket has been washed in a machine, however, she does advise her customers to air dry as opposed to tumble dry. I hope this helps. I am sure that if others have had this problem, they would have contacted the yarn store, and I am sure they would not leave the pattern on line without warning people not to put it in the washer.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Your blanket turned out well. I really do love it. Hmm, I might have to make that blanket soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

hare said:


> I have heard back from the yarn store and she tells me that they have had no complaints when the blanket has been washed in a machine, however, she does advise her customers to air dry as opposed to tumble dry. I hope this helps. I am sure that if others have had this problem, they would have contacted the yarn store, and I am sure they would not leave the pattern on line without warning people not to put it in the washer.


What a Relief!! I have the yarn, have the pattern and have the encouragement to go forward. I agree the pattern would not have been on the net very long if it was not a reliable pattern. Thank you for looking into it and check out the two posted sites for the same pattern. Now pick up your needles and knit...


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be getting my yarn tomorrow when I go to Carson City. Already have the needles, happy knitting!!!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

hare said:


> I will be getting my yarn tomorrow when I go to Carson City. Already have the needles, happy knitting!!!


Beautiful photo. Still good Basque restaurants in Bishop?


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I have only been here since November last year and have not seen any Basque restaurants here. However, there are plenty on Carson City and Reno Nevada, which are both 4 hours up the 395. You obviously have been to Bishop. All I can say is it is a lovely place with equally lovely people.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hare...

Thank you so much for researching the problem with the pattern...I do feel much better about posting it to the site. Thanks to the person who posted the pattern first in another forum!!!



hare said:


> I have heard back from the yarn store and she tells me that they have had no complaints when the blanket has been washed in a machine, however, she does advise her customers to air dry as opposed to tumble dry. I hope this helps. I am sure that if others have had this problem, they would have contacted the yarn store, and I am sure they would not leave the pattern on line without warning people not to put it in the washer.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

And the home of Mule Days...lots of festivities there!


----------



## Nickolpenny (Jan 19, 2011)

I am the one that asked about changing needle sizes. I have started and am using 4's and 13's and I am very happy with the way it is going together. So nice to hear back the positive comments.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.

I have never knit a baby blanket and this one is easy and so cute. I'm in the process of making it now.
My ruffle rows look a bit larger than yours must be the yarn I'm using.
It's a great pattern Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Good morning...

Maybe your ruffle row looks bigger than mine because I knit extremely tight. I usually have to go up 2 sizes on my needles to get the correct gauge on most patterns that I knit.

Hope you post a photo of your baby blanket when you finish. I would love to see the different blankets made from this pattern. Like I mentioned on an earlier post, I want to make the blanket again and use two different colors...one color for the size 5 needle and one for size 15. I think it would make a very pretty blanket.

Happy knitting


katm13 said:


> Thanks for the pattern.
> 
> I have never knit a baby blanket and this one is easy and so cute. I'm in the process of making it now.
> My ruffle rows look a bit larger than yours must be the yarn I'm using.
> It's a great pattern Thank you for sharing.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

The afghan I'm making is striped. Using all the odd balls of yarn in baby colors.
It's adorable. Using red heart yarn and caron simply soft
that's the yarn that makes a smaller 10 row pattern,that yarn seems thinner I just love the softness of it. Love this pattern.
A plus for me is the practice (that I needed) with my knit stitch it's really even. This is a win win pattern.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes indeed. We had Mule days in May, so many people come for those.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is so pretty. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm TOTALLY impressed!!!


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the blanket. Thanks for the pattern. My Grandaughter has just started knitting and wants to do a baby blanket after her scarf. This should be straight forward enough for her and have good results.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone...
This morning I washed my ruffle baby blanket and it turned out great...I see no problems. I used the gentle cycle in the washing machine and the permanent press cycle in the dryer. Took some photos to post for you to see.


----------



## squirreltail (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that's neat. It's got great texture.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats great, I am so pleased it turned out well


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

How pretty,I have knitted a similar blanket years ago..and another nice idea to make the blanket different..in maybe every 3 garter stitch square I embroidered lazy daisies, using baby pastel colours,like pale blue,lilac,apple green,pink and lemon..just for a change..
Thanks for the pattern,I will be making this blanket. Because I can't crochet( tried all my life,I am too much of a knitter) I got a friend to crochet a scallop around my blanket..my I am going to be busy now lol Happy Knitting ladies


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

That relieves any worry about washability! It makes sense you would just want to be a little gentle with it. I tend to do that with all my knits. It's just a great blankie! I've ordered yarn to make one or two as on hand baby gifts. Of course I'm still in caps for the troops mode right now, but I just have to be poised for the next project when those are shipped! :wink: I'm so happy you shared your blanket with us...got a lot of us inspired!


----------



## KnittingSunshine (May 24, 2011)

very lovely, and unique!


----------



## KnittingSunshine (May 24, 2011)

call me crazy, but i can picture this being used as a small curtain too! hehe the design is gr8!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

It is a very pretty blanket. I may try to make this one sometime in the future. Course when I get back to school...I may not have time to do a lot of knitting. Hoping that I can..  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

if you hand wash your blanket,and then put in one of those mesh bags zip up and spin in the washing machine,your blanket will be perfect. I definitely are going to make a Ruffle blanket. The size 15 knitting needle I have never heard of,they must be very very fine needle,is probably what makes the ruffle. I am still having to work out the different wool plys and the needle sizes.
I am enjoying this lovely knitting group..it is wonderful thank you lovely ladies for the lovely contributions. Incidentally I went into the local Hobby Lobby to buy some eyelet lace for the knitted coat-hangers and they do not have it,I suppose that will have to be purchased online, can anyone tell me the best place to buy from please. 
Cheers Jacqui


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Kiwi, a size 15 US needle is the equivelent of aUK 000 or 10 mm, so thick as opposed to thin, hope this helps. Also here is a conversion chart you may like to have.
http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needle-sizes.asp

and one for yarns too

http://www.knittingbrain.com/yarns.php


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hi Kiwi knitter...

The size 15 needle is American size which is the larger one...don't know what size you would use...I guess there are conversion charts on the internet.

Happy knitting!!!



Kiwi_knitter said:


> if you hand wash your blanket,and then put in one of those mesh bags zip up and spin in the washing machine,your blanket will be perfect. I definitely are going to make a Ruffle blanket. The size 15 knitting needle I have never heard of,they must be very very fine needle,is probably what makes the ruffle. I am still having to work out the different wool plys and the needle sizes.
> I am enjoying this lovely knitting group..it is wonderful thank you lovely ladies for the lovely contributions. Incidentally I went into the local Hobby Lobby to buy some eyelet lace for the knitted coat-hangers and they do not have it,I suppose that will have to be purchased online, can anyone tell me the best place to buy from please.
> Cheers Jacqui


----------



## Nickolpenny (Jan 19, 2011)

The large needle is to be a 15 - I am using a 13 and my ruffle knitting is not nearly as tight as this picture. I do knit tight, so that is not the problem. I am also only using one strand.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you Nicolpenny, I shall have to get a needle size card,I don't think in all the years I have knitted have I used either a size 13 or a 15..I know that a 4mm is an 8 and 3.5mm is a 10 wow a 13 or 15 must huge..lol like using a fence post.
Have a nice day nicolpenny


----------



## Nickolpenny (Jan 19, 2011)

I was sure when this pattern was first on that it said size 5 and size 15 - nothing was mentioned to convert it.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Kiwi, if you look at the post I put up earlier, you will find a link to needle size conversion and also yarns


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope you folks can laugh with me because I'm not picking on anyone but I often follow these strings of blogs and they remind me of the game where you line everyone up, tell a "secret" to the first person, then have them whisper it to each person next to them, on down to the end of the line, then that last person writes down the secret. It often bears no resemblence to the original message! Sometimes I get excited about a topic and jump in, but the best policy is to go back to the original post and read all of the exchanges. For me, I then don't have to apologize for finding the answer in previous messages or misunderstanding what was said. This blanket has really prompted a lot of interest and I hope others that finish the project will share they results.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

oh my goodness, that is so pretty. I have to try and make this one right away. Rene


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Thank you from me too!! I have had this blanket in my head for the past 2 weeks and couldn't find the pattern nor could i remember the needle sizes--you've helped more than one knitter on this one! have a great day!!
karenknit


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is an unusual pattern and one I need to do, as soon as I get through with my current projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just received this link this morning and I had forgotten how much I liked this pattern. My son has the blanket now and doubt that I will get it back. I gave it to him for a friend who had a baby girl and since the blanket was blue I told him to not give it to the friend and give back to me...didn't think she would like blue for a girl...I guess I'm old fashioned. So, I think I will make another one soon...but make it larger.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, I'm starting one today, there are going to be many done with this pattern. Need to get on my stash for the yarn, I'm sure I can find something appropriate. Will post a picture when finish. Again thanks


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Nanxy...I hope you like it when it is finished. If I remember correctly, I used two strands of yard thoughout the pattern which made it really thick. The next one I make I think I will use only one strand and see how it turns out. I sure hope you post a photo when you are finished with yours.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Neeterbug, what I do, when I've been experimenting and make something and have no idea of the amount of yarn I used, is I weigh the finished article on my kitchen scale. If you have one, you can weigh the blanket and you will at least know how many ounces or grams it took using the double thread. Then you could divide in half to get the approximate amount needed of a single thread. I say approximate because maybe you may want to repeat the stripes a time or two when using the single strand of yarn...just a thought


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I will, I'm on my way to search my stash.


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

US needle size #5 = Aus #3.75mm
US needle size 15 = Aus 10.00mm

I usually use Aus8ply when US patts say fingering weight. However, with this patt Im unsure as 3.75mm needles would usually mean using 3ply or baby wool but then the 10.00mm needles r usually used 4 thick wool!!!! Id just go with the flow & trust the patt. U may need 2 experiment with the ply.

Go 2 Lion Brand Yarn on the net. Theres alot of information there.
Search 4 Knitting & Crochet Abbreviation 4 detail 2 print out. US abbreviations 4 stitches can be different 2 ours. 
Free patts available there as well. Ravelry is a good site 2. Favecrafts is another.

Look 4 a Knitting Needle Metric Conversion Chart 2 print out.....just a glance 2 convert then.

U will need 2 register. I get Lions email newsletters updates & find that I can get terrific free patts & information.

Anyway, u can always experiment with plys & needles sizes. 

Hope this helps.  :lol:


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Just in time! I have a young friend who gave birth 2 a girl this Monday gone. Ill be starting this blanket today & adding it 2 my knits 4 new bub. Its a great patt. In baby pink. Love yours.  :lol: 

ps: Not visited her as yet.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Every time I see this pattern I get the urge to knit it but don't think I could face that much garter stitch.


----------



## cindyblue (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cool, think I will try it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is a really lovely blanket.


----------



## munchkintoo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the site and I hope I'm doing this right. I LOVE this blanket. I'm going to make it for my new grandson due next February. I bought Loops & Threads Snuggly Wuggly Yarn and am wondering wheather this would work for it. Could you please let me know? 

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have never used the Snuggly Wuggly yarn so my guess is that as long as you use two different size needles that the yarn wouldn't make that much difference. I would knit a swatch to see how many stitches to the inch you would get with the recommended needle size on the label...this way you will know how many stitches to use....and when you need to change needles, go up to a larger size needle...

Before making the blanket, play around with the yarn and see which two needle sizes look the best together...that would give you the same effect as that in my photo. 

Maybe someone on KP could recommend the knitting needle sizes.

Hope you post a photo when finished. I would love to see it.


----------



## munchkintoo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I'll see what happens. I'll try to post a picture when I get it done. Working on something else right now though, so it will be awhile.


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love this blanket! I'm going to knit it for my baby who is due next month. This is going to be my first baby project. Only prob is I've already bought a lot of yarn. I bought a lovely striped baby DK. This pattern calls for worsted weight yarn. Can some experienced knitter please tell me if it would work with DK yarn? And if I just use one thread instead of 2 unlike neeterberg. I don't want a holey blanket. I want mine to be solid and warm like nneeterberg's.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a charming pattern!
This one's on my "to do" list.


----------



## munchkintoo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello neeterberg. I

I am working on this blanket and I'm wondering if you could give me the measurements for the blanket that you made (pictured) please. I have done the number of patterns (rows), but not sure if it's big enough. I would really appreciate it if you could send me the measurements. I'm hoping to have it done in time for our Christmas Bazaar on Saturday.

Thank you very much.


----------



## viznova (Sep 28, 2011)

I have just printed this pattern (free from Ravelry) but yours is much nicer than the one on the pattern,it is much easier to see how the finished item will turn out, what a lovely neat knitter you are!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice,simple but looks great


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I found this baby ruffle blanket pattern a couple of week's ago on KP and really wanted to make it...and I just finished it this morning. The blanket turned out really nice...the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Cast on 100 to 125 stitches (this determines the width) on #5 needles.
> Knit 10 rows.
> ...


Thank you very much Neeterbug, that's the one, now I can make a start after spending/wasting so much time searching for it, thanks again so much for your time. --All my friends on K.P are so helpful. xx P.S Earth Mother helped to find it for me also,


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you. Love this. Didn’t see it the first time around.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

